# Attention: Please Read The Forum Rules!!! / Leia as Normas do Forum por favor!!!



## Lems

*Declaração de Objetivos e Diretrizes dos Fóruns WordReference*



*WordReference.com habilita estes fóruns para o intercâmbio de traduções, usos de palavras, equivalências de terminologia e outros temas linguísticos.*
*Busque a resposta antes de abrir um tópico (fio/thread).*
Consulte os dicionários do WordReference (no caso da existência desses) e avance até embaixo da página para verificar se existem discussões (fios/threads) que tratem sobre o mesmo tema, ou use a ferramenta de busca do fórum.
*Um só tema por tópico (fio/ thread) / Não se admite bate-papo.*
Mantenha-se dentro do tema da primeira mensagem do tópico (fio).
Formule uma única pergunta específica sobre uma palavra, frase ou tema concretos por tópico. Caso tenha mais perguntas, abra um novo tópico (fio) para cada uma delas. 
Se desejar tratar dum tema relacionado, porém distinto do que figura na primeira mensagem do tópico, abra uma nova discussão. 
Se desejar tratar dum tema que não esteja relacionado ou dirigir um comentário não relacionado a outro usuário, faça-o mediante uma mensagem privada (MP/PM). Não se admite bate-papo (chat).
Abra um único tópico (fio) por pergunta. Não duplique tópicos/fios.
*Seja claro, preciso e forneça contexto.*
Para evitar equívocos, seja descritivo, específico e breve em suas mensagens.
Forneça o contexto necessário e a oração completa que contenha a frase ou palavra objeto de sua consulta cada vez que formular uma pergunta. Isso permite que sua pergunta seja entendida e receba as melhores respostas.
Os títulos dos tópicos devem conter a palavra ou frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tais como "favor traduzir", "como digo isto", "sou novo" e similares). Toda tradução e/ou toda a informação que se brinde nestes fóruns deve ser acompanhada de uma tentativa razoável para verificar sua exatidão. Se não está seguro da exatidão ou da confiabilidade de uma informação ou tradução, diga-o.
*Respeite a propriedade intelectual.*
Não se permite o plágio. Nenhum conteúdo protegido por direitos do autor pode ser introduzido nas mensagens, exceto nos seguintes casos: 
Permite-se o uso razoável de pouca extensão (como uma definição ou duas) dos dicionários. Permitem-se citações e traduções em prosa de até quatro orações. Indique sempre qual é a fonte.
Não se permite inserir nenhum arquivo de áudio, vídeo ou_ link_ sem autorização prévia de um moderador. Não se permitem _links _ao YouTube ou similares. 
Permite-se citar e traduzir até um máximo de quatro versos de letras de canções e poemas.
O conteúdo que não satisfaça a esses requisitos será eliminado sem exceção.
*Não se permitem correções em profundidade nem tarefas escolares.*
Esses fóruns não são um serviço gratuito para resolver tarefas escolares, traduções ou realizar revisões exaustivas. Aceitam-se textos extensos sempre que esses forem necessários para poder responder a uma pergunta específica de gramática ou de vocabulário, e só se você mostrar primeiro sua própria tentativa de tradução ou interpretação.
*Proibição de publicidade e promoção.*
Nenhum tipo de atividade promocional ou publicitária está permitida nos fóruns.
Nada que possa ser considerado de alguma forma promocional pode ser colocado nas mensagens, nos avatares, nos nomes de usuário ou nas assinaturas; o que inclui, porém não se limita a: declarações promocionais, endereços de correio eletrônico, domínios da Internet, _links_ ou referências a qualquer dos anteriormente mencionados, ou referências a produtos, serviços, ideologias, candidatos ou organizações.
Fica à discrição do WordReference e de seus moderadores determinar o que constitui publicidade ou promoção.

*II. Os fóruns promovem a aprendizagem e mantêm uma atmosfera acadêmica de seriedade e colaboração, em tom respeitoso, positivo e cordial.*
*7. Seja amável e cortês.*
*C*aso alguém não domine perfeitamente um idioma não é motivo para tratá-lo mal.
Sempre se agradece o uso de "Olá" e "Obrigado/a". 
Trate aos demais como desejaria ser tratado. ​*8. Tenha consideração.*
Não sature um fórum. Se você abrir muitos tópicos (fios), faça o possível para assegurar-se de que não apareçam mais de cinco ao mesmo tempo na primeira página dum mesmo fórum. Isso permite que os tópicos abertos por outros membros recebam sua quota de atenção.
Não faça subir seus tópicos (fios). Caso ninguém responda a sua pergunta, não escreva uma mensagem somente para pedir ajuda novamente; em vez disso, agregue alguma informação ou contexto que sirva para ajudar-nos a ajudá-lo. Se ainda assim não receber resposta, faça uso do ícone que está no canto superior direito da sua mensagem e solicite a ajuda de um moderador.

9. *Use linguagem limpa e decente.*
*A*ceita-se a discussão de palavras ofensivas, porém a conversação deve ser séria e respeitosa. Pode-se escrever acerca de palavras ofensivas, porém não faça uso malicioso delas. Serão eliminadas as assinaturas e os nomes de usuário (nicknames) que os moderadores considerem provocadores, vulgares, promocionais ou grosseiros.​*10. Não ataque os demais.*
Não serão tolerados comentários caluniosos, difamatórios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, ameaçadores ou provocantes. No caso de alguém empregar linguagem inapropriada, começar um ataque pessoal ou entabular um discurso de ódio, essa pessoa será excluída de toda futura participação nos fóruns. 
Não utilize estes fóruns para vinganças, pelejas ou disputas pessoais. Mantenha seus assuntos pessoais como aquilo que são, isto é, pessoais.​*11. Respeite as regras do idioma.*
Estes fóruns fazem parte do dicionário do WordReference; muitos estudantes recorrem aos fóruns para aprender. O respeito às regras de gramática e ortografia, incluindo o uso correto de maiúsculas, til e sinais de pontuação, é obrigatório. Salvo quando esse seja o tema de discussão do tópico (fio), não se aceita o uso de linguagem tipo chat ou SMS. Tampouco é permitido escrever TUDO COM LETRAS MAIÚSCULAS.​


----------



## Vanda

*III. Damos as boas-vindas a todos      os usuários que compartilhem nossas metas e filosofia e se comprometam a      atuar de acordo com as regras e diretrizes do WRF.
** 12. Reporte os       problemas*​Informe aos moderadores sobre as consultas que apresentem algum       problema, que não respeitem estas regras ou que você acredite que       requeiram a atenção de um moderador, fazendo um clique sobre o ícone que aparece na       parte superior direita de cada mensagem. Por favor, não reaja à       infração das regras no tópico (fio): reporte-a. Pode-se pedir       educadamente a quem perguntou que coloque o contexto necessário para respondê-lo.       Pode-se corrigir amável e educadamente as faltas de ortografia de um       companheiro, acrescentado uma nota a uma mensagem sua que aborde o tema do       tópico (fio).​* 13. Leia as regras.*Cada fórum aplica estas regras de uma forma ligeiramente diferente.       Antes de publicar sua mensagem num fórum, por favor, leia as instruções       que estão enumeradas em um dos primeiros tópicos/fios na parte superior da       página.​*14. Pertencer a estes fóruns é um privilégio.*​*O* uso destes fóruns e sua expressão neles, não é um direito. É um privilégio outorgado pelo administrador do WR, conforme os termos deste acordo e pode ser revogado, em qualquer momento, sem aviso prévio.​*15.** Estes Fóruns são Moderados.*​Cada moderador controla um ou vários foros. Os moderadores podem editar, apagar ou modificar qualquer mensagem nos seus fóruns. Se você tiver uma pergunta acerca dum fórum em particular, deve dirigi-la aos moderadores do dito fórum. 
Os moderadores também são membros dos fóruns. A menos que digam o contrário, ou fique claro pelo contexto, eles escrevem suas mensagens na qualidade de membros. Seus comentários não necessariamente refletem a opinião do WordReference.com. 
As discussões acerca das regras devem ser colocadas no fórum de Comentários e Sugestões. Os comentários sobre as ações dos moderadores ou dos administradores devem ser discutidos via correio eletrônico ou Mensagens Privadas (MP/PM), e não de forma pública nos fóruns. 
Há mais informação acerca dos moderadores aqui.​*16.** Cada membro é responsável por suas próprias mensagens.*As mensagens publicadas neste  lugar são de única e exclusiva responsabilidade de quem as redige. 
Você se compromete a isentar o WRF ou os seus membros de qualquer tipo de responsabilidade legal por algo que tenha sido expressado nestes fóruns. 
Ao publicar uma mensagem no WRF ou em um de seus fóruns, você está outorgando uma licença irrevogável a WRF para usá-lo  perpetuamente.
Qualquer tradução, definição e explicação que você proveja pode ser usada pelo WRF para ser integrada aos dicionários e a outros materiais de referência. ​* 17.** Autorizações*Você se compromete a não copiar nem transmitir nenhuma informação destes fóruns para outro lugar sem ter obtido previamente a autorização do autor original da mensagem e do administrador do WordReference.com.a.*Não falsifique sua identidade.*
Só lhe é permitido registrar-se com um único nome de usuário. 
Não finja ser alguém que não é: isto inclui seu sexo, nacionalidade e língua materna. 
Deve-se indicar a língua materna, já que é fundamental saber quem é você e qual é a sua origem, para que os demais entendamos suas traduções ou outra informação linguística aportada. 
  b.*Não publique informação pessoal.*
Não publique dados pessoais tais como endereços de correio eletrônico, números de telefone, etc. Se considerar adequado, você pode incluir alguns destes dados no seu perfil pessoal. 
Não se permitem extratos de correios eletrônicos nem de mensagens privadas. 
Todo membro que publique dados pessoais ou informação de sítios da Internet de outro membro sem prévia autorização será automaticamente excluído (banned) dos fóruns do Wordreference.com. 
  c.*Desencargo de responsabilidade.*
Você aceita que qualquer informação pessoal que tenha publicado seja armazenada num banco de dados. O administrador e os moderadores não se responsabilizam por tentativas de pirataria que possam chegar a comprometer a dita informação. Não transmita nenhuma informação pessoal reservada por meio de mensagem privada (MP/PM).​


----------



## Vanda

*The Word Reference Forums Rules*
*Normas do Fórum Word Reference*
 1. Look for the answer first.  
Check the WordReference dictionaries if available (and scroll down for a list of related threads) or use the forum's search function.
Procure a resposta primeiro. Confira os WordReference dictionaries disponíveis (role a barra até o pé da página para ver a lista de discussões relacionadas ao tema) ou use a função de procura (search function) do fórum. 

2. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's Portuguese or English isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
2. Seja amável, não ofensivo. 
Se o português ou inglês de alguém não for perfeito, não o trate mal.

3. Be polite.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome. 
2. Seja educado.
Encorajamos o uso de “olá”, “oi” e “obrigado”.

4. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. 
Avoid "help me please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like.
4. Ponha a palavra ou frase no título quando fizer uma pergunta. 
Evite “ajuda por favor”, “como se diz isto?”, “esta palavra está correta?”, “sou novo aqui” e expressões semelhantes.

5. *Always *provide an example sentence to show the context.
5. *Sempre* forneça uma frase como exemplo para mostrar o contexto.

6. Use the report-a-post feature http://forum.wordreference.com/image...ons/report.gif in the top right corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or is a post you feel does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.
6. Utilize o recurso notificar-uma-mensagem http://forum.wordreference.com/image...ons/report.gif no canto superior direito de cada mensagem caso esta contenha uma linguagem ou imagem inadequada ou se você achar que a mensagem não está no fórum correto. Esta atitude facilitará o bom andamento do fórum.

7. Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, left click the member name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member
7. Não utilize o fórum como um site de “chat” (ele é ineficiente para isso); use a mensagem privada (MP) - se for usuário de PC, clique com o botão esquerdo do mouse sobre o nome do membro - caso queira se comunicar com ele. 

8. Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way. 
8. Não ponha links para sites comerciais. Este é um fórum livre de propaganda e desejamos mantê-lo assim. 

9. Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in.
9. Por favor, mantenha-se dentro do tópico no fórum em que você está colocando sua mensagem.

10. Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.
10. Mantenha-se no tópico da primeira mensagem (post) de cada tópico. Caso você deseje discutir outro assunto relacionado, abra um novo tópico (thread).

11. Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.  
11. Faça apenas uma pergunta em cada tópico (thread). Caso tenha mais de uma pergunta, abra um tópico para cada uma.

12. If you have further questions please post them in the "Questions, Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator. 
12. Caso tenha dúvidas utilize o fórum "Questions, Comments and Suggestions" para esclarece-las ou envie uma mensagem privada (MP) para o seu moderador preferido. 

13. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.
13. Consulte estas normas periodicamente pois elas serão atualizadas quando se fizer necessário.


For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules

Atenção todos os lusófonos


----------

